
Why Everyone Hates UberPOOL - patmcguire
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-drivers-and-riders-hate-uberpool-and-lyft-line
======
Jeremy1026
I spent last week in SF and used a lot of Lyft Line. I had 10 $5 credits for
joining Lyft, used them all and only paid about $5 for the week of getting
around the city thanks to the credits and the Lyft Line discount. 10/10 would
use again.

